# Windows 98 screensavers



## Doc 43 (Jul 24, 2004)

On my computer now I have windows xp. Can I install windows 98 screensavers from my old copy of 98 onto xp operating system. If so how do I find the files to download as I'm not sure what they're called.


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

welcome to tsg, doc! 

do you still have a copy of 98? if so, go into the system (or system32 folder, im not totally sure for 98.) and copy the screensaver files from the folder, and put them on a removable media, i think a floppy might do the trick. then go into the my computer >>> c >>> windows >>> system32, and just drop em in there... it might work, but im not entirely sure.

next time, try posting in the windows 95/98 forum or the nt/2000/xp forum. i know its your first time, and sometimes hard to navigate... welcome to the site 

and dont worry about it.. there are plenty of people who have been here for years who still make huge mistakes


----------



## Doc 43 (Jul 24, 2004)

Thank You sir will try to see what happens. Windowes 98 has an aquarium screensaver that my grandchildren love to see.


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

lol im glad to be of service!


----------



## Doc 43 (Jul 24, 2004)

How can I move this post to Windows 95/95/ME forum. Not sure how to do this need more advise before crashing my system.


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

I've requestd that it be moved.


----------



## Doc 43 (Jul 24, 2004)

Thank You very much. :up:


----------



## Doc 43 (Jul 24, 2004)

Did what "I Hate Ram" posted and copied scrnsave.scr file but nothing will open. Is this file compatabile at all with XP. The file is 10kb. I think that must be really small for a screensaver file.


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

you should have screensaver files in your system32 folder. they should all be individually named, corresponding with the name of the screensaver. i picked a screensaver at random, and the filesize is 18.5 KB (18,944 bytes). maybe just putting them on a cd... hmm.. im not sure. i think if you find the screensaver file youre looking for, then you can put it on a cd or something and put it in the system32 folder on xp.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

RAM
my 98se screensaver files are in the system folder, maybe they are not in the same folder for XP


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

ok, i suppose theyre in c>>windows>>>system for 98, but in xp, they are in the system32 folder.


----------

